
Glazier: a text-based  tool for automated installation of Windows - jedimastert
https://github.com/google/glazier
======
unwind
If the repo's readme says "This is not an official Google product", is it
really fair to call it "Google Glazier" in the submission title? Seems a bit
murky to me.

~~~
jedimastert
You're right. That's my bad.

------
em3rgent0rdr
humorous that Google is facilitating installing Windows.

~~~
kogepathic
Well not everyone can run Linux. I've worked in many companies where people
only know how to use Outlook, Word, and Excel and that was enough to do their
job.

I'm just surprised that Google's tool has no GUI. I know things are changing
in the Windows world with PowerShell, but stereotypically Windows was always
the "there's a GUI for that" OS.

It's rare that I meet a Windows sysadmin who prefers command line to clicking
buttons.

~~~
dancryer
Presumably this tool is not for Windows sysadmins, it's for Linux/Unix
sysadmins who also have to manage some Windows machines...

